# Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!



## Tony (Nov 25, 2015)

To all my Online Woodworking Family, me and mine wish you and yours a Happy Thanksgiving. Enjoy your time together with family and friends! Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 25, 2015)

Back at you Tony and to all -Happy Thanksgiving.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my WBite friends

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2015)

A happy thanksgiving to all my friends here at the barter!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 25, 2015)

A happy and safe Thanksgiving holiday to everyone. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to each and every one of you. I am truly thankful I get to call each of you friends. Be safe and enjoy the time with your families.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! Stay safe and don't overeat! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to you too, Tony, as well as everyone else here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving, tomorrow the weather is suppose to be really good here, hope I'm not too over weight after dinner to do some work in the garage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! !!
Gobble till ya wobble !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ClintW (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy thanksgiving to all my fellow Woodbarterites!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy T-Day to everyone!! May your bellies be filled with food and spirits and your hearts filled with family and friends. May memories be made and stories be told and shared from days past and wishes for days to come!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving all!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks Tony same to you, and to all our family here in our great community. Have a safe and blessed day of giving thanks in whatever way you and your family do so, having great time with your loved ones, and watching the Dallas Cowboys hand @SENC's Carolina Panthers their first loss of the season.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving, all!

@Kevin, though I don't think your prediction will come true, I would accept it happily if it was part of a mini winning streak that raised Jerry Jones' and 'boys fans hopes of making the playoffs only to be dashed at home the last game of the season with a scalping at the hands of the hapless 'skins. I'm always torn which is better: seeing the 'boys go winless or having them get hot and build hype and hope that gets shattered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

I love seeing Jerry Jones lose, the problem is I like the Cowboys. So I am always torn too lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TimR (Nov 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> ...and watching the Dallas Cowboys hand @SENC's Carolina Panthers their first loss of the season.



(I hope I don't resent that mocking!!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I love seeing Jerry Jones lose, the problem is I like the Cowboys. So I am always torn too lol.



After 46 years of being a Cowboys fan, I stopped this year. I can't stand jerry Jones and what he's done to that team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving all!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

Waiting on the oil to hit 415 so I can drop this bird . . .

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks awesome Kevin! 

Had breakfast this morning with one side of the family. Heading out shortly to stuff myself again and probably be done for the night. Really wanted to mess around in the shop but might be to lazy. Lol


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Thanks Tony same to you, and to all our family here in our great community. Have a safe and blessed day of giving thanks in whatever way you and your family do so, having great time with your loved ones, and watching the Dallas Cowboys hand @SENC's Carolina Panthers their first loss of the season.


I'll try not to gloat.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'll try not to gloat.



Oh it's okay we didn't see the game. When we arrived at my parents, they asked us if we wanted to go to the game room and watch the cowboys, or if we wanted to go to one of the newly painted rooms on the south wing and watch the paint dry. You can't believe how exciting it is to watch paint dry, and beige paint is especially enthralling as it dries. 

Who won anyway?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

I am sorry about Romo. Though I've never thought he is as elite as many make him out to be, he has been cursed by injury and I hate to see that continue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 26, 2015)

If you could have seen his career you'd know that yeah, he really was as good as some say. He never had the pieces and his injuries etc. the planets never have alinged for him. Oh well Marino and Barkley were both great too and they never got rings. Lots of great players never were at the right place at thre right time.

The thing that suporizes me more than any similar situation is how the Vikings had such great teams those 4 times they went, esepcailly 2 of those teams and they never won the big one. The Bills went four years in a ROW and didn't win but, I never expected any of those Bills teams to beat any of their opponents.

Not making better excuses for the boys bit you and would be a better owner because at least we'd know to hire a real GM and stay the eff out of the way. We'll never win another super bowl with Jones as GM I guarantee that much.

Not taking anything away from the Panthers they're for real. It wouldn't hurt my feeling a bit to see them go all the way.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm not a fan of Newton's antics, but he is fun to watch and I do like the coach and most of the other players. I'm beginning to think Cam's showboating is more about having fun than showing off and ego, but it still rubs me wrong. Amazing what he's done this year with zero offensive talent around him.


----------



## Tony (Nov 26, 2015)

SENC said:


> I'm not a fan of Newton's antics, but he is fun to watch and I do like the coach and most of the other players. I'm beginning to think Cam's showboating is more about having fun than showing off and ego, but it still rubs me wrong. Amazing what he's done this year with zero offensive talent around him.



I'm with you Henry, I've never been a fan of showboating . I think you're right though he's truly having fun. I'm a huge Jason Witten fan, he's a guy that goes out there, does his job well 99% of the time, and quietly leads his team. That is a stud right there!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yummmmy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 26, 2015)

I guess you're going for toasted, rather than roasted, smoked or fried, huh?



ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 91841
> 
> Yummmmy!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 26, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 91841
> 
> Yummmmy!!



Ah I second that! Been windy and rainy all day. Watching the boys gave me good reason for some Wild Turkey Hunting under the counter too!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2015)

Omg....I slept so good last nite.
I still feel full.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2015)

Me too. I am still asleep actually ... sleep typing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm at work in the mower shop, raining pretty good here, no customers, black friday is easy in a power equipment shop when it's raining. What's for lunch!!!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 27, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm at work in the mower shop, raining pretty good here, no customers, black friday is easy in a power equipment shop when it's raining. What's for lunch!!!



We're having more Texas flash floods. I guess I need to get out and mow my yard one last time but my mower is in a shop up north and the lazy ass mechanic is sitting around typing on a computer drinking hot chocolate and hasn't gotten around to installing the pontoons on my machine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> We're having more Texas flash floods. I guess I need to get out and mow my yard one last time but my mower is in a shop up north and the lazy ass mechanic is sitting around typing on a computer drinking hot chocolate and hasn't gotten around to installing the pontoons on my machine.


----------

